# Probleme mit EclipseLink und Java.util.Date



## Gasbb_gt_resdf (21. Mai 2011)

Hey Leute,

ich suche schon eine ganze Weile nach der Lösung meines Problems, aber irgendwie scheint, dies noch keiner gehabt zu haben.

Ich arbeite an einem Webprojekt in Verbindung mit JPA (EclipseLink).

Folgendes ist mein Problem:

Ich habe die Entity:

```
@Entity
@Table( name="headers" )
public class Header {
...
@Temporal( value = TemporalType.TIMESTAMP )
@Column( nullable = false  )
private java.util.Date lastUpdate;
...
}
```

Beim Speichern gibt es keinerlei Probleme. Auch in der Datenbank wird der richtige Wert abgelegt.
Wenn ich aber nun diese Entity wieder aus der Datenbank laden will, wird der Wert aller meiner Date-Properties auf null gesetzt.
Aus irgendeinem Grund kann er diesen Wert nicht aus der Datenbank laden.

Kann mir irgendjemand helfen? Vielen Dank


----------



## maki (21. Mai 2011)

Welche DB?


----------



## Gasbb_gt_resdf (21. Mai 2011)

Sorry hab ich vergessen:

DB ist MySql.

Und der Type der Spalte ist DateTime


----------



## Gasbb_gt_resdf (21. Mai 2011)

Hab den Fehler gefunden. Wie meistens ein blöder Copy-Past-Fehler.

Habe die Daten über eine NativeNamedQuery geladen.

```
@NamedNativeQueries( {
   @NamedNativeQuery( name = "Header.getLimit",
                      query = "SELECT * FROM headers LIMIT ?1, ?2",
                      resultClass = Header.class
                     )
})
```

Diese hat sich aber noch auf eine andere Tabelle bezogen. Deshalb konnte von dieser Entity nichts geladen werden.
Die erste Vermutung, dass nur die Date werde null sind, hat nicht gestimmt.

Vielen Dank nochmals, und sorry, dass ich mit solchen Fehlern eure Zeit raube ;-)


----------

